# USA Spec PA11-VW6 problems



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

I recently installed a USA Spec aux adapter on my double din monsoon factory radio. But, I have a popping like sound when I use it. It seems to be coming from the tweeters, and isn't rhythmic or anything, just random. I'm thinking its a bad ground for the adapter (stuck it on the back of the radio under the rubber piece, but no nut), bit wanted other opinions. I don't have the radio keys, so I can't go digging in and find out at anytime. I plan on borrowing them again and trying to solve the issue, but I want a few suggestions on what I should look for. I'm listening to a Droid X through a 3.5 to RCA cable


----------



## peter91118 (Oct 6, 2009)

i have the same problem. it happens usually if i hit a big bump. try wrapping it in foam or something to isolate the vibrations. where did you put yours? mine is under the shift boot and i have it surrounded by that foam thats under there


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mines stuck back behind the radio, off to the right towards the glovebox. I'm thinking it's either vibrations or bad ground. Haven't been able to get my hands on a set of keys again yet (can't justify $20 for a tiny peice of metal ) to do anything though


----------



## peter91118 (Oct 6, 2009)

try some small knives. i used an old set of crappy sysco knives and it worked like a charm


----------

